# Yesterday's Canning!



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been packaging and freezing the deer that DH got on opening day. The roasts, steaks, tenderloin and loin went into the freezer. Everything else got canned - 19 pints! We got a total of 95 lbs. We're hooked up for this year!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Great to see!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I had been packaging and freezing, packaging and freezing, packaging and freezing. I did a layer at a time to allow the stuff to freeze before adding more. The last to go in was today - three good sized neck roasts! I went to bed last night wondering if there was going to be enough room in my small freezer (8 c. ft.) to put them.

11 p.m......snoooozzzz.....

I wrapped the roasts and went to put them in the freezer. When I opened it up there was a LIVE DEER in there, laying on its back with it's hooves kicking in the air!! YIKES!! What a _dream!_


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Praise God! Your larder is full!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

That is absolutely wonderful, Sally! Your beautiful canned venison AND your dream - made me laugh out loud, thanks.

Married to a non-hunter, we don't have much access to venison; but this year my neighbor asked to hunt on our land. He said that if we help to process, he would share halves! I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sally, you are my canning hero, and have been ever since you posted a picture a few (?) years back of your Fermentorium.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Those jars of canned goodness look great.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Same here big old doe and a yearling doe 35 quarts froze the loins and made tips and gravy over taters tonight and loins and grilled onions last night


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Also I showed my son your post that we weren't the only ones canning deer that you did 19 pints there are 29 jars in the picture you posted :facepalm:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, kycrawler! That was a typo! I thought I had corrected that, but apparantly it didn't take. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Pony, that _was_ a long time ago!


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't notice it my 12 year old son did the surprising thing is he is add and doesn't pay attention to much but he noticed that right off wise acre kids right?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

suitcase_sally said:


> Pony, that _was_ a long time ago!


Lulz. :buds:


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

SS, I would love to see your fermentorium, can you tell me where to look. When I do a search, all I get is Pony's post


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It was a long time ago... At least 6 or 7 years ago...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Marilyn said:


> SS, I would love to see your fermentorium, can you tell me where to look. When I do a search, all I get is Pony's post


Yeah, those pictures don't stay available for long periods of time, but I have Photobucket!! I believe this is the one Pony's referring to...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

suitcase_sally said:


> Yeah, those pictures don't stay available for long periods of time, but I have Photobucket!! I believe this is the one Pony's referring to...


That's the one! LOL

Do you remember when you first posted that?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm going to say somewhere around 2006 or 2007.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd love to know what all the tags say!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I am so impressed! Blackberry wine is on my bucket list.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The tags list the particulars of each wine:

1. The type of wine
2. The yeast used
3. The start date
4. Date of secondary fermentation
5. Date of 1st rack and specific gravity
6. Date of 2nd rack and specific gravity
7. Date of 3rd rack and specific gravity
8. Anything of note, such as whether tannin was used
9. Bottling date

On the back of each card is the recipe.

When fermenting that many wines, you need notes to keep track of what is going on.


----------

